# Hoyt Horizon review



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

I picked up a Hoyt Horizon a few weeks ago. It's basically a longer (25") version of the Excel with a few "extras". 

Specs: Hoyt Horizon riser (while) + Hoyt Carbon Plus 38# limbs, tuned to 44# at 29.25". Single 1/2# counter balance front stab and 14 strand D97 string, set at 9.25". 1914 X7s (350 gr) with NIBB points. Chrono 186 fps at 5'.

Initial impression: Nice lines, general appearance almost identical to the excel. The addition of a clicker plate and lateral limb adjustments are pluses. The "simplified" lateral adjustments are not the same bolt and shim system as the other Hoyt risers, but are handled by allen screws. I haven't had to play with them, so I can't speak for their efficacy. 

There is only a main stab bushing with no provisions for secondary stabs. 

Overall fit and finish is good, but not great. As with a lot of painted risers the paint finish around the bushings was not clean. (The older Excels looked better.) Happily there was no paint in the bushings that needed to be reamed out.

The stock grip is the same as the Excel and Eclipse, and I really like the fit.

Handling and shoot-ability: The bow balances nicely, but like most Oly/FITA bow really needs to be shot with a stab. (I'm using mine bare bow and just using a single short forward counter weight.) On the shot the familiar "snap" that's present on TEC risers is noticeably absent, due to the increase flex. Not a bad feeling, just different from what I'm used to. Overall the bow feels good in the hand is comfy to shoot.

Performance: When using the same limbs (and bolt position), string and arrows as on a TEC riser (Aerotec or Eclipse, the Horizon chronos about 4 fps slower. I assume that's due to the increased riser flex of the single beam riser compared to braced TEC risers. All systems were bare shaft tuned at 20 yds for consistency. A few fps isn't a big deal unless reaching longer distances before running out of sight travel is a concern.

Impression: Good, but not high end riser for a new or intermediate target shooter. It's fairly light weight makes it a good choice for a field bow, but the lack of supplementary stab bushings and increased riser flex might not make it the best choice for a more serious shooter. It's length might rule it out as a hunting or cruiser length bow. 

For most "trad" guys, the Excel is still my first choice, while for new / intermediate target shooters, try to find an Eclipse, if riser weight isn't an issue.

Comparison of the 25" Horizon, 23" ans 21" Excels








Viper1 out.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Tony, the picture was a nice addition.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, glad you got it going! That's the same counterweight and location I use (when I can get away with it ). Except for the missing lower bushing, I'll bet, functionally, it's not much different a shooter than my Matrix, which I do find quite top-heavy without that lower weight or a stab. Thanks for sharing the photo comparisons.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Sanford - 

The Matrix has a heftier feel to it, and I think it behaves a little stiffer, but the single beam theory is the same. I think the Horizon has its place on the riser spectrum, just still a little miffed about Hoyt completely dropped the TEC line of risers. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

In the picture it doesn't seem like there is much difference in the length of the Horizon vs. the 23" Excel. Are the sight windows the same length?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like the Excel is still the best deal for the money.....or the Eclipse.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Curve1 said:


> .....or the Eclipse.


Not in their lineup of new bows any longer. It was a very good deal - $250 or $275 from my Hoyt dealer a year or so back, don't remember exactly.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

C- 

Sorry, that's just the angle of the picture, it a full 2" longer. 

Curve -

The Eclipse risers are still around as NOS (New Old Stock) or on the used market. Almost 1/2 of my students are using them and really doing well. Hopefully Hoyt will get the hint, but I doubt it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Viper,
What do you think of the 23" excel vs. the 21" version? I have read about some complaining of vibration with limbs over 40 lbs. Thought I would take a chance and ordered the 23" riser.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

C - 

Haven't notice any difference in vibration between the limbs. My recommendation for one over the other is based on draw length and intended purpose. From the pic above, it pretty clear that the risers are almost identical. 

Viper1 out.


----------

